# Category 2, Best post about the wood:



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

In this category we are looking for the best description of the specialty wood species used in the contest. It will include being able to collect and post the most information. The idea is to tell other woodworkers what to expect when working with this wood. How does it cut, rout, sand or finish. The more information about the wood the better. The best post wins. Post a picture of your finished plaque.

For more information about the Wood Species Contest follow this link.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Here are the three types of wood for the contest. From left to right they are ash, african mahogany and lyptus. This will let you compare the grain and color of each. All 3 pieces are cut to the required specs for the contest with a round over on the top edge, and a cove cut for the bottom edge. All cut cleanly on my 10" miter saw with an 80 tooth blade installed. To get slight shadow lines I did not use the full round over profile, slightly less. You can see how the light really catches them. Both the round over and cove cuts were made with the often on sale Woodline bits from Woodcraft. Usually sale priced at $5 each you can see they still make quality cuts, no sanding on any of the pieces so far.


----------

